# shop notes TS dust collecting gaurd?



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey was wondering if anyone has the plans or knows where to find them of the shop notes blade gaurd set up. been looking on the net but not having much luck finding it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

troyd1976 said:


> Hey was wondering if anyone has the plans or knows where to find them of the shop notes blade gaurd set up. been looking on the net but not having much luck finding it.


Do you know what issue?

Edit - think I found it. Volume 16, No. 92. I haven't got that issue, maybe someone else does. You can always buy the hardbound Volume 16. $30 for a years worth of ShopNotes isn't a bad investment, IMO anyway.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Vol 16 issue 92 is what it wound up being, looks like a nice add on


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been considering getting the full DVD, the question? To get wordsmith too or not...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

troyd1976 said:


> I've been considering getting the full DVD, the question? To get wordsmith too or not...


Hi - I've got the "20 years of Wood magazine" or something like that on DVD. I didn't find it all that searchable. I like having the plans on the computer as I can just print out pages I need, as I need them. Not sure what wordsmith will do for you. Not familiar with it.:smile:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Shop notes and wood smith are both the same folks, I think I should get a discount since they started and are based here in des Moines, than again since there aren't any other woodworkers stores here other than wood smith store, that's a nice bonus to us loals


----------

